# LARGE Low Tech Tanks?? POST EM!!!



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

My 75g Rainbow tank. I've got some Hydrocotyle Japan filling in the left side.


----------



## SmittyInFla (May 3, 2013)

*FordDNA*...I LOVE that stand!


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

SmittyInFla said:


> *FordDNA*...I LOVE that stand!



Thank you! I sold the tank, stand, and canopy to someone on the Orlando Reef Club site. So it's still around! It was awesome to have a place to stand to tinker inside the tank all the time!


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

The Dude, that looks great. What substrate is that?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Its Tahitian Moon Sand. I just did this rescape last week so there is some stuff floating around. The plants also need to grow in a bit. It will look great when the Hydrocotyle fills in


----------



## Fishumms (Apr 21, 2010)

My 20 gallon. Walstad method but with a canister filter instead of a power head.


----------



## dkreef (Jan 9, 2005)

My 265gal lowtech tank now. (used to be co2 hightech but i cut Co2).


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Is that 14 or 15 discus I see in that tank ^ ?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

New 120 Gallon with first fish, low tech


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

WestHaven said:


> Is that 14 or 15 discus I see in that tank ^ ?


I count 16! 

Beautiful tanks all around!


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice tanks everyone!

Here's my 75 :icon_mrgr


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

JerSaint said:


> I count 16!
> 
> Beautiful tanks all around!


I also count 16!!!


----------



## dkreef (Jan 9, 2005)

horsedude said:


> I also count 16!!!


actually have 25. some are hiding in this pic


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

shambhalove. said:


> Nice tanks everyone!
> 
> Here's my 75 :icon_mrgr


Beautiful tank!


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

shamb, that tank makes me want to go back to light colored substrates! It looks great!


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## 7Matt7 (Feb 9, 2008)

All GREAT looking tanks everyone!!! Here's mine!


----------



## JoshBA (Aug 21, 2013)

Does that pleco do anything to your plants?


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

My low tech 55g.


----------



## 7Matt7 (Feb 9, 2008)

naw, he was there long before any plants. lol He might uproot something new once in a while, but once something is established not really. He's probably 15 years old or more. I can't remember exactly when I got him.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

freak said:


> My low tech 55g.


Beautiful!! Is that a picture background that you somehow found matching hardscape with?! It's hard to tell in the pic, but beautiful!


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah that's a background. Wished I would've just painted it black now. But I tried to match it.


----------



## the_deeb (Mar 19, 2009)

My 150g low tech (at least in terms of no CO2 and no fancy substrate). Still in the early phases of growth.


----------



## DooSPX (Aug 10, 2013)

Just started my 125G Potomac River Sunfish/Shiners tank planted with Vallisneria americana, substrate is Safe T Sorb. Planted my Val last night, still waiting on my Finnex Ray2's, so just using my two 36" T8's and a 48" dual T8. Going to let the plants root firmly then add the fish.


----------



## florafan (Jan 21, 2006)

the_deeb said:


> My 150g low tech (at least in terms of no CO2 and no fancy substrate). Still in the early phases of growth.


Wow - love the light fixture!


----------



## alex009 (May 21, 2011)

the_deeb said:


> My 150g low tech (at least in terms of no CO2 and no fancy substrate). Still in the early phases of growth.


Wow I love this tank. Its a riparium and full tank combined...best of both worlds roud:


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I wish I could find some of my pics from when my 135gal was low tech and looking great (before the BBA & nutrient deficiencies). I redid the tank this past Mar-Apr and converted into high tech. They both have their place and I commend those on this thread as they are beautifully done !


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

So what is considered a large tank...55 gallon +


The Dude- what is your lighting & photoperiod? Thx


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Aquaticz said:


> So what is considered a large tank...55 gallon +
> 
> 
> The Dude- what is your lighting & photoperiod? Thx


Right now it is 2*54w T5HO and 1 48" T8 grow bulb for 10 hours a day. When it fills in a little more I'll turn on the third T5HO and stop using the T8


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's my 70 gal low-tech discus tank:


http://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011/sept2011015.jpg


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

shambhalove. said:


> Nice tanks everyone!
> 
> Here's my 75 :icon_mrgr


I love this. I hope my 55 looks this good when I set it up in 2 months!


----------



## Michael T (Jan 1, 2013)

My 75G low tech planted community tank. Its only been up since August of this year.

Sorry for the crappy phone pics


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

Michael what are those red plants? They're awesome looking!


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

tiger lotus


----------



## Hardy85 (May 3, 2013)

Love all the tanks. 

Here is a shot of my 75g, I would call it Medium tech since I do dose a little bit, but not running CO2 on it

Sadly, this will only be like this for about a month as I am moving and having to take it down to do so. But will be re-doing it as a dirt tank right after


----------



## mattjm20 (Nov 2, 2013)

Reading this thread, high tech just seems unnecessary. After a lot of deliberation (months), I've decided to go low tech. Having a carpet just isn't worth the trouble to me...


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

You can have a carpet of bigger plants like chain sword. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish from Philly (May 28, 2013)

Planning to post some pics in December when it's 6 months but here is preview!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow, after looking at the last 3 pages, I am thinking twice about my new high tech tank I will setup in a few months is going to be 84x24x24. The tanks posted here look great.


----------



## mattjm20 (Nov 2, 2013)

Aurie said:


> You can have a carpet of bigger plants like chain sword.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


That's exactly the plan! I have an order of narrow leaf chain coming next week.


----------



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

My 40 breeder.

Aquatop CF-400UV Filter
105w Super High Output CFL Spiral bulb
No ferts
Eco Complete

Flora: Jungle Val
Sag Subulata
Crypt Wendtii
Crypt Lucens
Crypt Parva
Rotala Macandra
Rotala Variegated
Java Fern Windelov
Java Moss
Amazon Frogbit

Fauna: 9 Ember Tetras
Pair of German Blue Rams
Trio of Botia Striata, Zebra Loaches
Ramshorns, MTS, and Pond Snails

Want to add something to this tank but can't think of what. Probably end up just adding more embers.


----------

